# Kitty Litter box to Dust Collector



## SJThrasher (Nov 13, 2014)

When using my router on a table with a lift mechanism, despite a top vacuum attachment, I had a lot of chips/dust coming out of the bottom. I decide a box of some type could be used to fix this issue. Pictures are much better than words and these are pretty self explanatory. I'm new to your site, let me know what you think.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting, Nice use of stuff around the house. Well done.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Shadetree mechanic….
*********************************** engineering….
Rube Goldberg….
Could all be used to describe this.

However, I prefer….
Ingenious, resourceful, BRILLIANT!!!

BTW: Welcome to Lumberjocks. Enjoy your stay.
Carry on….


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

REDUCE REUSE & RECYCLE Nice work!


----------

